# Custom rod build #3



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

He's done it again for me, this time the custom rod is for my dad. He will get to try it out on our up comming trip to VA Beach 16hr deep drop on the 26th of this month. Here's the specs and a few pics take by Capt. Richie. Thanks CR for your great work.


UC CA70MH same like my first build.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Nice..


----------



## mikeb1234 (Mar 4, 2011)

I like that pearl base!


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sweet!!!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

The window trim looks great but what are the specs? What king of rod blank was used and what type of guides were used? I only ask these questions because all my rods are custom built now and I like to know what otheres are using. Thanks.


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

catman said:


> The window trim looks great but what are the specs? What king of rod blank was used and what type of guides were used? I only ask these questions because all my rods are custom built now and I like to know what otheres are using. Thanks.


United Composite CA70MH 20-40, black alconite Fuji guides, fuji h/d reel seat hypalon grips.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

That's really a nice rod. I've never used the United Composite rod blanks. How do you like them? I've been using Seeker blanks but may try a United blank for a jigging rod. Thanks.


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

catman said:


> That's really a nice rod. I've never used the United Composite rod blanks. How do you like them? I've been using Seeker blanks but may try a United blank for a jigging rod. Thanks.


A the time of my first rod bulid I looked at Calstar, Seeker, & United Composites. I was pleased with all 3 but for what I was lookng to use it for I needed the backbone to handle on deep drops and be light and senstive at the same time. This will be my this will be the 3rd United Composite built and I must say I just love the feel of this blank. Here's my other two rods that was made up for me.
http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?80847-Pics-of-my-new-Tile-rod&highlight=


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Thanks 2Aces. 





Your rod maker does excellent work. I'm sending my guy pics of your 1st 2 rods so he can copy the graphics for a surf rod he's getting ready to build for me. I''m going to also have him build a jigging rod for tog using using a United blank. I'll keep you posted and thanks for the info.


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

catman said:


> Thanks 2Aces.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me know how that Tog jigging rod turns out. I have 3 more rods in mind to build.1 will be a jigging rod for black seabass/fluke (summer flonder) and the other 2 ocean tog & rock fish. My rod builder has custom united composities so im gonna give those a try on my next builds.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

2aces said:


> Let me know how that Tog jigging rod turns out. I have 3 more rods in mind to build.1 will be a jigging rod for black seabass/fluke (summer flonder) and the other 2 ocean tog & rock fish. My rod builder has custom united composities so im gonna give those a try on my next builds.


Will do.


----------



## saltysurfman (Feb 23, 2011)

2aces said:


> Let me know how that Tog jigging rod turns out. I have 3 more rods in mind to build.1 will be a jigging rod for black seabass/fluke (summer flonder) and the other 2 ocean tog & rock fish. My rod builder has custom united composities so im gonna give those a try on my next builds.


Capt Richi is one of the best on Long Island. I built myself the UC Wahoo Jr Lite, one of Richi's custom blanks, and I have used it so far on Tog and Cod. Absolutely love the rod and definitely worth looking at for a tog rod. I have hung up to 16 ozs off the rod so far without a problem. Biggest tog on the rod was only like 3 or 4 pounds, but I had a few double header 26"+ cod on the rod a few weeks ago.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Real pretty work, like the layout.. But IMHO as a builder, I shy my customers away from the Pearl White. It just does not hold up and yellows quite quick.. 

JAM


----------



## Awesome John* (Dec 23, 2003)

A very classy build!


----------



## oldsalt737 (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

Great work. Very classy.


----------

